# 2 wire 2071-a modem and multi PCs?



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey all,
I thought I would try my luck here as my ISP (bigpond) will not respond.

I simply asked them to please advise me as to what extra hardware is required to get 3 PCs to share internet via bigponds 2 wire 2071-A modem.
(ADSL) I have a spare linksys SD205 5port switch if that can be utilized.

All PCs are running XP (home & pro)

Any help is muchly apreciated.
NT.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I lived in Aus for 30 yrs and found Big p to be painful, to say the least. Have a read here:
:http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...tBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R3DV262BCFMYLW
It would appear you just plug it in and it self configures.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since that unit is a one port router, just connect the switch and go. :smile:


----------



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Thankyou for the quick responses,

OK, I will attempt it, and get back.
NT.

(I wonder why it is so hard for ISPs to respond to their own customers):4-dontkno


----------



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Back again,

Thanx heaps guys, it worked a treat! I can't believe it was that simple.
On one computer I recieved a conflict error, and was offered a "repair" option which was resolved effortlessly.

The 3rd computer requires a longer lead (cat5) but I can't forsee a problem after the ease of connecting the other 2.

Thanx again guys, Your bloods worth bottling!!
NT.:wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're building your own cables, you might want these references. :smile:

CAT5 Cable Wiring Diagram

HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN CAT 5, TWISTED-PAIR NETWORK CABLES


----------



## bryan1001 (Nov 10, 2009)

yes you can i have been using a 8 port switch with my 2071 modem for 2 years now and i have 8 pc conected i havent had any problems with it 
cheers bryan1001:wave:


----------

